

Uses of "* is the new *" in 2005 represented graphically - david
http://thediagram.com/6_3/leisurearts.html

======
LaurieCheers
"LOL I CAN HAS" is the new "is the new".

~~~
benhoyt
Is your name "Strange Loop", or "Douglas Hofstadter", by any chance? ;-)

------
daniel-cussen
Seriously clever.

